# Stages of Pregnancy



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone have any belly pictures or stages of appearance of a female rat that is pregnant from like day 1 to the day before labor? I took in some females who supposedly have been with males and I don't know when or how long they have been with the males. I'm going to do the whole 21 day check to make sure so if they are in fact pregnant, I would like to see how far a long they are.

Thank you if you can help.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmm, I dont mean to double post, just thought you guys would want to help here, haha, I mean, Ide like to be fully prepared for this, so, a chance to help me, would be nice, so help please?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

All I have is the last 12 days of pregnancy...you know how Oops go. 

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4009992.0

Not all rats are like that, but its a good thread as we discuss a lot of different things in it. I hope it helps.


----------

